# Natural Takes Another Grey...(Warning, Hunting Pic!)



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Went out with the boys again on saturday, I took the first shot and missed, slightly under the head. It ran off to another tree and yelled at me, Fatal Mistake







I popped it upside the head at 48-50 feet....It was a beautiful shot and the Squirrel stopped twitching within seconds. a clean kill. My boys think dad is awesome







The side of its head where the ear should be was caved in. The Leathality of a well placed shot with .50 cal cannot be underestimated, Most of you know how tough these greys are. My last two kills on them have been quick instant death using this set up.
Natual self made SS
.50 cal Steel
Latex cut at 9X1.5 tapered to 3/4" ( had to cut and retie due to band break at bands, normally i use them at 10")
Head shot at 48-50'
















Thanks for looking...

Paul


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Very good shot indeed! Nice one


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice shooting buddy


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You are getting the most out of those naturals! Nicely done!!!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

picture perfect shot!


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. I am really enjoying them. Finally got the anchor placement down. The rest was just sighting down the band....but its really more instinctive. The hard part for me is when they are high up, i have to tilt the body and try and keep the body alignment correct. Anyway, im having a blast









Paul.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that is one well placed shot !


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great shot!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent shot!


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

shot mate


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice shot again.
Your natural with ATT seems to work great.


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks y'all.

Dave it feels natural. I can get my hand real close to the bands. Makes for a more natural pointer. Dont know why Rufus did it, but i know why i do.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

excellent shot mate, congratulations


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

beautiful shot, if only i could do that...


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

its all been said..... well done friend...heres to the next one....


----------

